# Choosing between 2 lights. HELP!



## jraccah1 (Feb 21, 2013)

I found a good deal on 2 different lighting systems:Wave Point HO 2 Lamp T-5 and Aqueon Modular LED Fixtures.

I was simply wondering if anyone has had experience with either one and could suggest which one to go with


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Havnt used either, but if i had to choose, id choose the wave point.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I just purchased an Aqueon Modular LED for one of my fry tanks. As I can't find a place to review it in the reviews section I'll give a little more information here. Mods can edit if need be as I've submitted a request for product review on it.

I've only had this light a little over a week but I really like it and I am even thinking to steal it and move it to my 39G tank switching out an existing light with it. The Aqueon comes with one day white LED bulb and moonglow bulbs but allows for 2 expansion slots. Currently the only additional bulb I see available over the day white is a colormax bulb. Regrettably the information provided by Aqueon does not clearly indicate what "level" of lighting you are getting from these bulbs. So that might be a trial and error thing. The fixture slides nicely on the tank top and has nice shimmer effect when lit. The moonlight option gives great deep moonlight coverage to the tank. The downside is that there is only one switch and it is manual. You can have daylight, moonlight or off. I would assume that if this light becomes more popular that Aqueon might add additional types of expansion bulbs to their repertoire.

Oh and the final note...the cost is good. Very reasonably priced. Expansion bulbs would add to your cost but those can be found at a reasonable price also.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have the Aqueon 48" on my 6x2 tank. Nice setup for the money. I have the white strip and the two colormax bulbs. I like the 48" on this as the two ends of the tank are a little shadowed and almost gives it that real underwater look , not blazingly bright. The nice thing with this for me as well is the shimmering effect it gives, not a straight down light beam in sight with this setup. The colormax bulbs pick up any red that you have in the tank and just enhance it a bit, makes my background and lace rock pop a little more. THis picture was taken during the day in a fairly bright room, I can take and post a picture in the room when its dark if you want to see the difference. BTW dont mind the unpainted 306 tubing and the heater both being replaced shortly. Good luck!


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice tank fishing12


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> Nice tank fishing12


Thank you, still a work in progress.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

cichlid-gal said:


> I just purchased an Aqueon Modular LED for one of my fry tanks. As I can't find a place to review it in the reviews section I'll give a little more information here. Mods can edit if need be as I've submitted a request for product review on it.
> 
> I've only had this light a little over a week but I really like it and I am even thinking to steal it and move it to my 39G tank switching out an existing light with it. The Aqueon comes with one day white LED bulb and moonglow bulbs but allows for 2 expansion slots. Currently the only additional bulb I see available over the day white is a colormax bulb. Regrettably the information provided by Aqueon does not clearly indicate what "level" of lighting you are getting from these bulbs. So that might be a trial and error thing. The fixture slides nicely on the tank top and has nice shimmer effect when lit. The moonlight option gives great deep moonlight coverage to the tank. The downside is that there is only one switch and it is manual. You can have daylight, moonlight or off. I would assume that if this light becomes more popular that Aqueon might add additional types of expansion bulbs to their repertoire.
> 
> Oh and the final note...the cost is good. Very reasonably priced. Expansion bulbs would add to your cost but those can be found at a reasonable price also.


I've paid $42-$46 per bulb sure you can find them cheaper as these were from my LFS.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

fishing12 said:


> I've paid $42-$46 per bulb sure you can find them cheaper as these were from my LFS.


You can find them at about 1/4 that cost...pm me for vendor name if you would like. You will have to pay shipping so having some other things to order in makes it worth while.


----------



## jraccah1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for your guys responses. im going to pose another quesiton i have a 48" tank. should i buy the 48" size or should i buy two 24" ones?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

More streamlined light out of 1 48", and better light coverage.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

fishing12 said:


> I have the Aqueon 48" on my 6x2 tank. Nice setup for the money. I have the white strip and the two colormax bulbs. I like the 48" on this as the two ends of the tank are a little shadowed and almost gives it that real underwater look , not blazingly bright. The nice thing with this for me as well is the shimmering effect it gives, not a straight down light beam in sight with this setup. The colormax bulbs pick up any red that you have in the tank and just enhance it a bit, makes my background and lace rock pop a little more. THis picture was taken during the day in a fairly bright room, I can take and post a picture in the room when its dark if you want to see the difference.


fishing12 I'd like to see the pic of it in a dark room if you don't mind. Because I am thinking about using 72" of light (pair of 36" fixtures) on my 84" tank so that I can get the shadowed effect at the ends of the tank so I'd like to see how yours looks at night. Thanks.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Steve C said:


> fishing12 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Aqueon 48" on my 6x2 tank. Nice setup for the money. I have the white strip and the two colormax bulbs. I like the 48" on this as the two ends of the tank are a little shadowed and almost gives it that real underwater look , not blazingly bright. The nice thing with this for me as well is the shimmering effect it gives, not a straight down light beam in sight with this setup. The colormax bulbs pick up any red that you have in the tank and just enhance it a bit, makes my background and lace rock pop a little more. THis picture was taken during the day in a fairly bright room, I can take and post a picture in the room when its dark if you want to see the difference.
> ...


I could not get any decent pictures as I'm the worst photographer in the world so I shot a vid for you. Hope this shows what Im talking about and it helps youu make a decision. Keep in mind the ends appear just slightly brighter in the video but they are not so dark as to take away the fishes colors. To me it looks natural.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Video is even better than pics so yeah that shows exactly what I wanted to see! I think you just helped me make up my mind, that's the look I had in mind. Gives a very natural look and I like how the ends of the tank just shadow off gradually rather than just bright right to the side of the tank. Thank you very much for taking the time to shoot&upload the vid it's appreciated. BTW you have some beautiful peacocks in there.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for posting the video. I like that look very much and I like the fact there is some area of the tank that is partially shaded ... nice setup and I agree with Steve...beautiful peacocks


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Glad I can help you guys out. Lots of people helped me on the forum and still do. The least I can do is pay it forward when I can. Please post some shots of your tanks with the new Lights once you guys are set up, I look forward to seeing them!

Thanks for the compliments on the Peacocks, my Lemon Jake is my favorite but waitng to see how my Red Top Lawanda develops in the future, I have hopes he will turn out as nice.


----------



## jraccah1 (Feb 21, 2013)

just an update...

I went with the aqueon 48" and i love them! plenty of light coverage and the night light feature gives a great effect


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

jraccah1 said:


> just an update...
> 
> I went with the aqueon 48" and i love them! plenty of light coverage and the night light feature gives a great effect


Glad you are happy with the Aqueon! What bulbs did you go with? Did you add a Colormax Bulb? Plan on posting a picture, would like to see the setup?


----------



## jraccah1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thats how it looks now. Light coverage is great


----------

